# 2020 Track Edition alloy wheels



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

As above in original condition. Thanks guys.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Harry, may have some arriving soon with zero miles on correct tyres


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Yes please. Could you drop me a DM please with more info and if I can secure them.
Thanks
H


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

These have no been sourced from the UK. Thanks all


----------

